# DVD Made with Encore Won't Play on my DVD Player... Rawr.



## Tabor Warren Photography (Aug 5, 2015)

The quality is there, it plays well on the computer, but will not play in our good ol' DVD player. My last client disk played on our DVD player, but not the clients. I'm fairly certain that I am the common denominator, but cannot seem to figure out or find the answer online.

Any ideas?
-Tabor


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2015)

Usually, that means that the DVD was not closed. DVD's can be left in a state where more data can be added, and will play on most computer DVD software, but not on a home DVD player.

I did not look up the settings in Encore to do this, but it is usally a option.

Some software calls it finalizing a disk.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Aug 5, 2015)

Mt Spokane to the rescue!!!

Any chance you might want to come hang out in Tulsa, OK for a few weeks or years? I don't know how you know all of these things, but it would be great to work in the same office.

Thank you for your input señor!

I believe the issue is resolved. Wahoo!

All my best,
-Tabor


----------



## dcm (Aug 5, 2015)

This has probably bitten us all at one time or another. I always drop a newly minted DVD in an old DVD player to verify before giving it to someone. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Aug 5, 2015)

I have gone through a ton of DVD's in my old player and only had one that actually worked like it was supposed to. I got the player many years ago from an estate sale. I think it may be time for an upgrade, but if I can get a disk to play on it, I would imagine it would play on most of my client's players as well.

I've been keeping Amazon's DVD department in business since a couple of months ago!

Now to begin working with BluRays...

Thank you all for your help!

Cheers!
-Tabor


----------



## dcm (Aug 5, 2015)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> I have gone through a ton of DVD's in my old player and only had one that actually worked like it was supposed to. I got the player many years ago from an estate sale. I think it may be time for an upgrade, but if I can get a disk to play on it, I would imagine it would play on most of my client's players as well.
> 
> I've been keeping Amazon's DVD department in business since a couple of months ago!
> 
> ...



Hope you've got some serious hardware. Creating and burning BluRays is a big step up from DVDs. I need a system upgrade before I try again. Found that most people still didn't have BluRay players so there is/was no rush.


----------

